# Ceylon Messenger Bag By Belkin :  Commande



## acidjack (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de commander sur le site us des produits belkin et qu'il nous les envoie?

Je viens de Belgique.

Merci d'avance

Julien


----------

